# Power Tools



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

What power tools do you have/use? I mean the usual tools - Drill, grinder, sawzall etc.

I use my hammer drill/driver, grinder and right angle drill for cabinet work.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DeWalt grinder

2 single hand Ridgid Recip saws

Milwaukee everything else
Hole hawg
High Torque impact wrench
Impact driver
Cordlesss sawzall
Compact drill/driver
Hammer drill/driver
12 v Hackzall


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Milwaukee cordless kit: 18v sawzall, hammer drill, impact driver, circ saw, grinder. 12v hackzall. Corded: sawzall, drill, right angle drill, hole hawg, small rotary hammer and large rotary hammer. Also use a cheap b&d miter saw for wood cutting. I use a dewalt chop saw for cutting pvc pipe. Two different size shop vacs. And an old homelite xl98 demo saw.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Milwaukee 12volt system I bought last week. 

I'm not sure I could even live without my hackzall.....everything about the system is great even the price. 

My kit came with the 12volt hammer drill and its a beast for its size drilled out a bunch of top plates with no probs using a paddle bit. 

Still got my Makita 18v lith drill and sawzall if I need them.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Milwaukee sawzall, 5" grinder. I used to have Milwaukee cordless tools untill the sales rep pissed me off, now I have hitachi cordless drill, grinder,impact driver and vacuum cleaner, hilti rotary hammer.:thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JK949 said:


> DeWalt grinder
> 
> 2 single hand Ridgid Recip saws
> 
> ...


The Milwaukee 12v stuff is definitely top flight...I've got most of them now and use them constantly. 

You all can keep the Dewalt stuff, though.

I've a 36v Hilti sawzall and hammerdrill that leaves everything else in the dust for setting anchors, however...highly recommended for commercial work :thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Bosch rs 15 sawzall corded 12 amps, Dewalt 5 inch grinder corded and an old X2 ridgid 18 volt cordless drill she is a tank!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Milwaulkee everything from battery drills to hammer drills


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Bosch rs 15 sawzall corded 12 amps, Dewalt 5 inch grinder corded and an old X2 ridgid 18 volt cordless drill she is a tank!


 
What are yall guys using the grinders for?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> What are yall guys using the grinders for?


Cutting stubborn closet bolts, removing faucets that are so rusted you cant un bolt them, cutting galvanized pipe, cutting tile to install flange, cutting cast iron pipe, removing rotted tank to bowl bolts, need more?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Left hand and right hand are by far my two best powertools. :yes:

Other than that its the usual stuff, but a mix of brands. I am building up a new collection of Makita 18v. Carry a 12v Milwaukee driver in the tool bag. Standard power saws, grinder, etc...


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Bill said:


> Cutting stubborn closet bolts, removing faucets that are so rusted you cant un bolt them, cutting galvanized pipe, cutting tile to install flange, cutting cast iron pipe, removing rotted tank to bowl bolts, need more?


 
Hmmm I have just never owned one ...might think about picking one up and see how it works.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Hmmm I have just never owned one ...might think about picking one up and see how it works.


Cuts clean through red brick and cinder blocks too!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Bill said:


> Cuts clean through red brick and cinder blocks too!


 
Wait a sec...that's what a flat-heads for right?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Wait a sec...that's what a flathead for right?


damn, you got me!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Hmmm I have just never owned one ...might think about picking one up and see how it works.


Get a good one like Makita or Hilti (or any that start and run smooth), then get some thin metal cutting wheels, a diamond blade for tile and concrete, and a wire wheel for rust and slag removal and you'll be amazed how useful a grinder is to have on hand :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Get a good one like Makita or Hilti (or any that start and run smooth), then get some thin metal cutting wheels, a diamond blade for tile and concrete, and a wire wheel for rust and slag removal and you'll be amazed how useful a grinder is to have on hand :thumbup:


cant live without mine.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, yeah...and unless you wear glasses normally, you'll need to start carrying safety glasses or you'll end up like my rabbit


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Diamond blade is all I use. I even cut PVC with it when repairing broken pipe


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> What are yall guys using the grinders for?


 Guess you're not a boiler guy...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I took my makita from the welder he had 3 of them and bosses think a plumber don't need a grinder. Had to cut some cast so asked for a grinder and never gave it back I hide it under my seat!! Boss saw it out a while back and said why do you have that grinder?? Cause I need it I said !! I use it all the time I use it to bevel sdr35 cut cast. And just started listing when I used it till he became overwhelmed and said. Ok ok shut up just keep it on your truck and he walked off !! Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Love the Milwaukee tools... but their batteries suck big time..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

a grinder makes quick work out of everything hanger rods smoke pipe beveling its a monster!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Safety first the rabbit is right! When a grinder goes wrong it explodes! Know a guy who almost lost his eye and has the scar to prove it!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I was grinding a flange above my head with a cup wire wheel and it bit the wrong way jumped out of my hand came down on my arm I looked like a tiger attacked me !!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

yes sir the grinder also has freewill! Its an awesome monster!:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Something about grinders is that they can throw a TON more dust than a sawzall! So mine only has been used in certain scenarios. 

Recently I stopped in H.D. Supply and found they make dust collectors for grinders. I'll need to research further but they could be a useful accessory to have on hand.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was grinding a flange above my head with a cup wire wheel and it bit the wrong way jumped out of my hand came down on my arm I looked like a tiger attacked me !!!


I was having major pain in my left knee 4 or 5 years ago and decided to finally go in and have it looked at. The X-ray revealed an abscess and a foreign object just under the patella (knee cap). When they went in to drain the abscess they pulled out an 1-1/2" long wire. The best guess is that it came from a wire wheel -- Prolly from when I was cleaning up the end of coated gas piping prior to threading it.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Love the Milwaukee tools... but their batteries suck big time..


You haven't used the new batteries then I take it... Major improvement!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

incarnatopnh said:


> You haven't used the new batteries then I take it... Major improvement!


Whut he said...the lithium XLT's are powerful and durable. I've got a Bostch 36 volt kit that is super tough as well, but rarely use them any more for day to day tasks...the 12v Milwaukee is that good :yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Whut he said...the lithium XLT's are powerful and durable. I've got a Bostch 36 volt kit that is super tough as well, but rarely use them any more for day to day tasks...the 12v Milwaukee is that good :yes:


Thanks for the information, will be calling my rep for batteries replacement.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use my 4" makita all the time for cutting cast and other stubborn pipe. I've built all my smokers cutting with my makita best investment I made 6 years ago and still strong as new!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Thanks for the information, will be calling my rep for batteries replacement.


For the Milwaukee tools you need to have the Red Lithium batteries. I can run a tool around 6 hours of hard use on a charge. If its just the typical day to day use, one battery will last all day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> For the Milwaukee tools you need to have the Red Lithium batteries. I can run a tool around 6 hours of hard use on a charge. If its just the typical day to day use, one battery will last all day.


I can never get that much out of my present batteries plus 4 dead ones sitting around being dead weights.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always kept these power tools on my truck:

Hilti TE-16 light rotary hammer
Hilti TE-56 medium rotary hammer
Hilti DAG-450D angle grinder
Hilti WSR-1250 reciprocating saw
Hilti SFH-180 cordless hammerdrill
Hilti SID-121D cordless impact driver
Milwaukee Hole Hawg right angle drill
Porter Cable 7724 portable bandsaw
Dremel 200 series rotary tool
A chopsaw I bought at a garage sale with no manufacturers name on it that I can't kill.


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

Don't know if anybody else has tried it, but FYI the "Exact Cut" is freaking awesome. Cuts through 6" sched 80 PVC like butter. The cuts are so straight they look like factory ends. Recently did a big cast iron job with it. Cutting small pieces of cast couldn't be easier than this. No more shattered ends with the snap cutters, or blowing cast dust out your nose for a week with the chop saw. All the guys I work with are in love with this thing. If you are doing stuff like this, get one. You won't regret it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Just googled exact cut wow that looks awesome!


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Just googled exact cut wow that looks awesome!


Trust me man. It's good. A little pricey. I think they're somewhere around $1500. But they save a lot of time and effort. Plus you save cause you aren't throwing away a bunch of shattered cast.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

240Jordy said:


> Trust me man. It's good. A little pricey. I think they're somewhere around $1500. But they save a lot of time and effort. Plus you save cause you aren't throwing away a bunch of shattered cast.


$ 1500 no worries. Stainless copper and cast! I already paid it off! Thanks for the heads up never seen it before!:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Wait a sec...that's what a flat-heads for right?


 Don't get it.


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

pilot light said:


> $ 1500 no worries. Stainless copper and cast! I already paid it off! Thanks for the heads up never seen it before!:thumbup:


Haha. Right on. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

240Jordy said:


> Haha. Right on. Let me know what you think of it.


Yes sir, will do!


----------

